# HELP!!! ISO Brennan's Red Beans and Rice recipe



## Erik (Feb 26, 2006)

I loaned my "Breakfast At Brennan's" cookbook to a friend. Well his house burned down, and obviously my book didn't survive.

Anybody have this great recipe to share?
Thanks!!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 26, 2006)

Maybe this will get you close (from what I can find Brennan's just used the basic recipe):

1 pound dried red beans
3 tablespoons bacon grease
3 large onions, chopped
3 green peppers, chopped and seeded
6 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 bunch of celery, chopped and stringed
1/4 pound tasso, chopped
1 smoked ham hock
1 bay leaf
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
3 links andouille sausage, cut in bite-sized pieces
3 links kielbasa or other smoked sausage, cut in bite-sized pieces
Tabasco, salt and pepper to taste
Cooked rice (white or brown)

Soak beans overnight. Drain, rinse and set aside.

In a deep skillet, heat oil and saute onions, peppers, garlic, celery and tasso.

Add beans, ham hock, bay leaf and thyme. Add water to cover (plus a little).

Cover and cook over low-medium heat for two hours, or until beans are soft but not mushy. Add andouille and smoked sausage for last 30-45 minutes. 

Season to taste.

Serve over rice.


----------



## Erik (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks, that looks very close!!!!


----------



## Constance (Feb 26, 2006)

Erik, I have the recipe book, but cannot find a recipe for red beans'n rice.


----------



## Constance (Feb 26, 2006)

This is one of those dishes that you can do lots of things with. Here's another recipe:

Louisiana Beans and Rice

INGREDIENTS:

    * 2 cups red beans
    * 1/2 cup chopped onion
    * 2 cloves garlic, minced
    * 2 teaspoons seasoned salt
    * 1 bay leaf
    * dash cayenne pepper, or to taste
    * 1 meaty ham bone or ham hock
    * hot cooked rice
* smoked sausage, optional

PREPARATION:

Wash beans, soak overnight. Drain well. In a large kettle, combine beans with onion, garlic, salt, bay leaf, pepper, and ham hocks; cover with cold water. Bring to boil, reduce heat and simmer until done. If desired, add sliced smoked sausage about 30 minutes before serving.
Serve with hot cooked rice.
Serves 6.


----------

